# "Best" Toddler Backpack?



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

DD is 3.5 and about 38.5" tall (average, I guess?). She is starting kindergarten (note we're in MX and it starts earlier here) in a month and she needs some sort of a backpack.

I've looked at Land's End's and LL Bean's preschool packs and they look great but when I measure it seems they'd be a bit large. I also looked at some quilted cotton varieties that have different themes, but I wonder if they will really hold up?

Has anyone purchased the Land's End, LL Bean, or Pottery Barn packs for toddlers and been satisfied with size, weight and general features?

Thanks!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

LLBean are a little large, especially for a 3 year old, but they hold up forever. No problem at all with the pack lasting 5-7 years.


----------



## Mom2Boy&Girl (Aug 25, 2007)

My 3yo son is about as tall as your DD. I bought him the PBK backpack and have been very happy with it. It's a no-frills one, but it has a good amount of room in it and is sturdy enough:

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...nch%2Dbags%7Ck

A girl in our playgroup has a Stephen Joseph one with little frogs on it and it's just adorable ... she also got the matching lunch pack.

http://www.thecrazydazy.com/stephen-joseph-go-go.aspx


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

You could get a Bratsacks backpack. Here's the website: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=40198. She makes toddler backpacks and big kid backpacks. I'm friends with the mom who makes these and her son wears one a lot, and it looks very well-made and sturdy, and it's really cute looking, too.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I just got a companykids catalog and they had some very cute quilted backpacks on sale for $20 that looked on the smaller side.


----------



## Valerieg (May 13, 2007)

DD got an adorable butterfly one for Christmas that is just perfect for her size (and age). It was just an inexpensive one from Target. Oddly it holds up super well and has been stuffed with toys for multiple trips.

I like all the ones posted so far but I can't see spending more than a few bucks on something that will likely be dragged through the mud, drawn on, and treated poorly. Even if it held up to that because it was made well it would likely look terrible.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

We have the LL Bean and ds has been using it since he was 3. It seems like a good size for preschoolers/kinders.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I love Kelty packs

http://kelty.com/kelty/kids.php?type...50&ref=&id=343


----------



## LolaMommy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey! I'm new, but wanted to say that I got mine from staymybaby.com. The owner helped my husband pick out a matching napmat, backpack, and lunch box when I was pregnant (in and out of hospital). They are the black with pink ribbon. Wonderful customer service. She's local around here, but she ships. I think her name's Linn.

Oh, and we got the larger size because we needed it to hold a folder. I have seen really cute ones elsewhere, like company kids.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Ohhhh. Great Thread. My DD has been obesssion about backpacks. She'll take anything and loop it over her shoulders and call it a backback.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I have a Land's End one and it's a bit large one my stout but short 2 year old.


----------



## atom'smama (Mar 26, 2006)

this is the one we are looking at for our toddler
http://www.rei.com/product/762685
really cute


----------



## NightShiftMom (Aug 7, 2008)

We've got the Land's End classmate Jr. pack, it's adjustable for height, and my tall 3yo is still on the xs setting...but carries it full easily, has for the past year, its stood up increadilbly to daily play/use. However, IF I were to order one for my 2yo I would go with a preschool pack. HTH


----------



## LolaMommy (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atom'smama* 
this is the one we are looking at for our toddler
http://www.rei.com/product/762685
really cute

That's cute! I like it.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

We just got ds his new backpack at the Children's Place-he loves it! It's small enough for him, but has a lot of room for stuff.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I like this one from REI, because it has plenty of room for stuff and can also be used for hiking. I like that it has the chest buckle and waist belt to keep the shoulder straps in place and distribute the weight of the pack properly.


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

Ack! I should have read this thread before today. I just got our kid a Sammies backpack (the turtle one). I have no idea if it will hold up, but I was really intent on finding one that wasn't crazily gendered (and that is a hard one, even with some that have been mentioned already). I also didn't want any characters on it. I like some of these other suggestions, so I will take a look when he grows out of this one (loving the REI ones).


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

We just got this one for my 2 year old: http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...504465-tn&np=Y

we got the bear one. I don't think it's too large for him at all. He put marbles in the little pocket on the front and runs around the house with it on because he likes the way they sound









I like that it has a pocket on the front, but it only has one which is all we need. Also, I like that it will stand up on it's own. The little bear ears/flaps are SO CUTE! We just use it for going back and forth to Grandma's house, though. I don't think it would be large enough to hold a folder.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.garnethill.com/jump.jsp?i...cadoResultId=1

I love the rocket one.

Hannah Anderson and Company Kids have back packs, too.


----------

